# London bus battery issues mean they're less green



## CHamilton (Jul 20, 2015)

New Routemaster's battery problems mean many run on just diesel




> Driven by diesel or "clean and green", the 21st Century Routemaster bus is making drivers see red. But while mayoral hopefuls hop on board to join the row, transport bosses say they're on the right road.
> 
> I'm told that at the back of a bus depot, there is a large pile of power batteries that no longer work.
> 
> ...


----------

